#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  Αμοιβή για κατεδάφιση κτηρίου

## brutagon

Οι αμοιβές του μηχανικού πως υπολογίζονται? Με αναλυτικό?

----------


## Xάρης

Όχι με συμβατικό προϋπολογισμό.
Δες αναλυτικά τον τρόπο στο πρόγραμμα "*Αμοιβές*" που έχω κάνει σε Excel.

----------

brutagon

----------


## majakoulas

Στην κατεδάφιση δεν υπάρχει αμοιβή μελέτης, υπάρχει μόνο επίβλεψης η οποία περιορίζεται στη ελάχιστη και ουσιαστικά είναι για έλεγχο τήρησης των μέτρων ασφαλείας.
Επομένως καταθέτεις ελάχιστη για επίβλεψη, χωρίς τεύχη, χωρίς τίποτα και τελείωσες

----------


## JTB

Υπάρχει κάπου η διευκρίνηση για το αν η κατεδάφιση μπορεί να περιλάβει υπόγειο;
Δηλαδή αν έχει υπόγειο το παλιό κτίριο ή αν κατεδαφίζεται εν μέρει για οποιοδήποτε άλλο λόγο, πως περνά αυτό;
Και είναι πάλι η ελάχιστη αμοιβή; Και οι εργασίες αποκατάστασης; Ειδικά στη περίπτωση αυτή μπορεί να περιλαμβάνουν προσωρινές αντιστηρίξεις κατασκευών όπως όμορων κτιρίων, περιφράξεων κλπ... Επίσης οι εργασίες μπαζώματος του οικοπέδου.... 
Ολα αυτά με την ελάχιστη; 
Περιγράφεται κάπου ότι σε ανάλογη περίπτωση έχω κάποιο ξεχωριστό έργο και δικαιολογεί αναλυτικό;

----------


## Xάρης

Η αμοιβή δεν είναι ελάχιστη αλλά προκύπτει η ελάχιστη λόγω χαμηλού συντελεστή στον προϋπολογισμό. Αν έχεις να κατεδαφίσεις 10.000τμ δε θα είναι η ελάχιστη.

Πάντα αν έχεις πρόσθετες εργασίες αυτές υπολογίζονται με αναλυτικό.

Μπορούμε να ρωτήσουμε και τον ειδικό σε θέματα αμοιβών κ. Τζάρα (βλ. *ΕΔΩ*).

----------


## Theo

brutagon η αμοιβή κατεδάφισης είναι όπως τα λένε οι συνάδελφοι.

Ανάλογα με το έργο και τις παραμέτρους αυτού, ανεβάζεις την αμοιβή.

Για κατεδάφιση 7ορόφου του 1952 σε συνεχές χωρίς αρμό έδωσα τιμή μελέτη-επίβλεψη 8.000 ενώ σαν ελάχιστη έβγαζε 2.600 (1.100 +1.100+400).

Η κατεδάφιση είναι πολύ παρεξηγημένη στις αμοιβές.

----------


## EiriniA_

Καλημέρα. 
   	Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κι εγώ το εξής. Για τον υπολογισμό μέσω του  συστήματος του ΤΕΕ της αμοιβής για επίβλεψη κατεδάφισης επιλέγω απλά  κατεδαφίσεις ή το είδος του κτιρίου που πρόκειται να κατεδαφιστεί ή  κάποιο συνδυασμό? 
   	Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Xάρης

Η αμοιβή κατεδάφισης ορίζεται ως το 10% της δαπάνης του υπό κατεδάφιση κτηρίου.
Το είδος του κτηρίου δεν έχει καμία σημασία.
Επιλέγουμε "_Κατεδαφίσεις_" στην καρτέλα "_Χώροι_" και υπολογίζεται ο συμβατικός προϋπολογισμός.
Βάσει αυτού του προϋπολογισμού θα υπολογιστεί η νόμιμη αμοιβή κατεδάφισης.

Η κατεδάφιση έχει μόνο επίβλεψη.
Γι αυτό και επιλέγουμε την αντίστοιχη εργασία από την καρτέλα "_Κύριες Εργασίες_".

----------


## mselem

Στην αμοιβή για κατεδάφιση, δεν βάζουμε και αμοιβή για τοπογραφικό?

κεφ.8 Π.Δ. 515/89

----------


## Xάρης

Απ' όσο γνωρίζω όχι.
Δες και την Εγκύκλιο 8/1990.

----------

